# Student Looking for Help from Business Owners



## DS2626 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello,

My name is Daniel, and I am currently an international student in Hong Kong. As part of my business class, I have to research and investigate a real business. I have to then come up with a report that has suggestions for how the business can improve or expand.

This is why I would be very grateful if anyone who owns a business could help me out. All I would need is to just have an interview(can even be via email) to get some information about the business and the industry it operates in. I will be more than happy to send you a copy of my report when I finish.

Thanks!


----------



## jart (Aug 13, 2014)

Daniel,
you are in luck!! i started a business recently and am in need of some marketing (especially for students). feel free to PM and we can discuss there.


----------

